# Sara Lopez's Peep



## fluke (Aug 12, 2012)

rain on the clarifier maybe (if she uses one)

our glassless apertures aren't so bad after all huh?


----------



## erickatgta (Apr 22, 2013)

rain。
i were there and her coach was trying to put some more water into the clarifier after the first miss。。


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

If it's fogging up, I wonder if they know that spit will alieviate much of the fogging.


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

A great reason to use less than a 4X scope!


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

the scope is not the problem. if you're running a clarifier and it gets a bead of water on it, that's the end of the game.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

caspian said:


> the scope is not the problem. if you're running a clarifier and it gets a bead of water on it, that's the end of the game.


Not necessarily if you can sufficiently blow out the excess water and, as Fury stated, a little dab of spit would work wonders for any fogging. Used all the time for diving and snorkling....


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

w8lon said:


> A great reason to use less than a 4X scope!


actually could be better off with no power....less power, less SEEN movement= smoother float.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

montigre said:


> Not necessarily if you can sufficiently blow out the excess water and, as Fury stated, a little dab of spit would work wonders for any fogging. Used all the time for diving and snorkling....


if "blowing out" worked then water in clarifiers would not be an issue - which it is.

fogging is not the problem.


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Fury that was exactly my point, no need for lens in peep below 4X even with my aging eyes. No lens no issue, and just maybe less opportunity for TP to set in.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

if you use a lens below 4x then I would say you have already lost compared to the competition.


----------



## rodshoyt (Nov 28, 2013)

what ever happened it was sad to see her have to lose because of this.. I just wonder why she didn't have a back-up bow to go with


----------



## fluke (Aug 12, 2012)

i think she had.i think i saw her swap her purple bow for a white one after the first end


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

I believe the bow was actually borrowed from another archer.


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

When Sara go to the Finals venue her clarifier had water in it. When she tried to blow it out the heat fogged it up so she could not see anything. Her teammate Alejandro let her use her white Pro Comp. I removed the clarifier and gave her coach back her purple Pro Comp. Sara shot a end with it but didn't like the size of the peep. She shot a 9, 10, 9. She finished out the match with the white bow. It was a very valuable learning experience for her and everyone one else who saw this happen. 
Choi Bomin was so upset after the match she was in tears. She didn't want to win like this. Both archers are class acts and they learned a lot from this match. It going to be very interesting at the next world cup in Colombia.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

go to 58:00 for the match







Chris


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

pineapple3d said:


> When Sara go to the Finals venue her clarifier had water in it. When she tried to blow it out the heat fogged it up so she could not see anything. Her teammate Alejandro let her use her white Pro Comp. I removed the clarifier and gave her coach back her purple Pro Comp. Sara shot a end with it but didn't like the size of the peep. She shot a 9, 10, 9. She finished out the match with the white bow. It was a very valuable learning experience for her and everyone one else who saw this happen.
> Choi Bomin was so upset after the match she was in tears. She didn't want to win like this. Both archers are class acts and they learned a lot from this match. It going to be very interesting at the next world cup in Colombia.


That was really painful to watch. Sara did an amazing job keeping it together--She's a true inspiration. Yes, both women displayed great poise in a difficult situation!! Very well played, ladies!!


----------

